# u know that pay pup shit that pays u



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

is it worth trying out or is it just another scam? cuz some of the ppl i know are telling me u could make a lotta money a month..but i dont get why a site would pay u money to search for random stuff online


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

wtf are you talking about?


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Yeah I did it a long time ago, earned 30 bucks, I didnt do much searching, not too bad, if you do it let me know how it goes.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i did...i made 68 bux last month but just wondering if ne one else did..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> i did...i made 68 bux last month but just wondering if ne one else did..
> [snapback]1006137[/snapback]​


Good To see you back My Nizzle


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

tell us what u are talking about...i'm always down to make a few extra bucks


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

yea it's easy, you sign up. and for every word you search using their search engine you get 2 cents. maximum a day is 50 searches which is a dollar a day. pay-pup.com aye you can't beat thirty free bucks a month gaurenteed. if you refer people you also get 2. cent for every word they search too. so if you refer 1 person and they wanna make 30 free bucks a month too, you get $60 bucks. you just give them your paypal email and they send you your cash to your paypal acc on the 15th of every month.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> is it worth trying out or is it just another scam? cuz some of the ppl i know are telling me u could make a lotta money a month..but i dont get why a site would pay u money to search for random stuff online
> [snapback]1005081[/snapback]​





K fizzly said:


> i did...i made 68 bux last month but just wondering if ne one else did..
> [snapback]1006137[/snapback]​


Uhh??


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

i was thinkin the same thing.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

yes~! now i can work from home


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

there's also 'autosurf' programs so you dont gotta do a damn thang!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yea but is there a catch


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > is it worth trying out or is it just another scam? cuz some of the ppl i know are telling me u could make a lotta money a month..but i dont get why a site would pay u money to search for random stuff online
> ...


If you have people you refferred you can make more then 60$,I know a guy that does it


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> yea but is there a catch
> [snapback]1006370[/snapback]​


And that is?

EDIT: why are you asking if it is a scam or not, then saying you did it and got money?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

cuz i got moeny but im just scared im doing something wrong.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> cuz i got moeny but im just scared im doing something wrong.
> [snapback]1006376[/snapback]​


WHATS THE DAMN CATCH!!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

thats why im posting douche!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> thats why im posting douche!
> [snapback]1006381[/snapback]​


So the catch is.....what? Thats you can only get a dollar a day?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> thats why im posting douche!
> [snapback]1006381[/snapback]​


Whatch out fizzle ...........94NDTA will make you his bitch


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

^^^^o yea i know that from experience


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

if you think it's illegal or something it's not. they just want people using there search engine.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> ^^^^o yea i know that from experience
> [snapback]1006387[/snapback]​


Damn straight, I swear to God I will jack a tractor n come down there and make you my bitch.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^o yea i know that from experience
> ...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^o yea i know that from experience
> ...


You make me happy in pants.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

So you get money for practically doing sh*t?
Hell...thats almost like a 40 oz. a day!
Fizzle my Nizzle...you better be drinking that free money your Filthy Poontang!


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

netbux is the same thing also, so if you wanna double your money sign up for both. but's it's double the searchin. you can type in alkdjlejqopidalkj then click the search button. it's pretty boring, but if you really need the $$.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

watermonst3rs said:


> netbux is the same thing also, so if you wanna double your money sign up for both. but's it's double the searchin. you can type in alkdjlejqopidalkj then click the search button. it's pretty boring, but if you really need the $$.
> [snapback]1006504[/snapback]​


I dunno about that....It says right here in this link that you will get in trouble and get suspended if you do stupid crap like that...
http://netbux.org/policies.php?r=78508
~Taylor~


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

^ Yup, have to be legit. Just set up Netbux on a different computer and have the money be sent to your paypal and tell them to use that search engine!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

so u cant use paypup and netbux at the same time?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

do you have to have a paypal account to use this sh*t or do they send you a check to your

address?? i have nothing but time and do alot of searching for profiles


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

u get it sent to paypal and then u can either transfer it to ur bank account or buy stuff online with ur paypal account


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Its a scam dude. Sign the check, and send it to me in the mail. Ill handle it.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

it aint no scam, it is not a lot of money unless you refer people but check out NetBux, and earn some dough, itll pay for your beer for the month, well for some people.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

ive done it before net bux  really do pay you


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

so when you type in a word to search for. then you get the results. is that all you do or do you have to like click on some of the sites?


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

C.D. said:


> so when you type in a word to search for. then you get the results. is that all you do or do you have to like click on some of the sites?
> [snapback]1007150[/snapback]​


what you do is just type a word click search then go back and search another word you get 2 cents for every word you search have a look netbux.org


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

BigChuckP said:


> it aint no scam, it is not a lot of money unless you refer people but check out NetBux, and earn some dough, itll pay for your beer for the month, well for some people.
> [snapback]1007031[/snapback]​


well i just signed up with that link so youll be gettin my search money too


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

CLICK~!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ive made $2.60 so far rofl


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

somebody click on my referal link and help a cripple make money from home


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

wow i just made me an account and did my 40 searches for today. sorry freez i didn't see you post until after i registered. im just going to get a dictionary and do 40 words a day.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

C.D. said:


> wow i just made me an account and did my 40 searches for today. sorry freez i didn't see you post until after i registered. im just going to get a dictionary and do 40 words a day.
> [snapback]1007220[/snapback]​


haha, i been watching tv and lookin up commericals :laugh:


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

does anyone know if you can search a word and then immediatly go back to do another word or is that cheating? It says in their policy under cheating


> We've developed highly technological server side software that is able to track every time a search is made, by what user queried it, the uniqueness of the query, the time lapse in between queries


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> does anyone know if you can search a word and then immediatly go back to do another word or is that cheating? It says in their policy under cheating
> 
> 
> > We've developed highly technological server side software that is able to track every time a search is made, by what user queried it, the uniqueness of the query, the time lapse in between queries
> ...


i think thats jsut for the random sh*t like" flajsdlf;jasdl;kf" and stuff like that


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

15 seconds between searches. and seriously they dont have a highly developed program that detects random stuff like asdklewi. cause 'asdklewi' may be a word in russia or something and still brings up search results.

also i think fizzle should get some cred for bringin it up.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

I made 80 cents today







I also bought 30 referals, I hope I didnt just blow my money.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> 15 seconds between searches. and seriously they dont have a highly developed program that detects random stuff like asdklewi. cause 'asdklewi' may be a word in russia or something and still brings up search results.


I made a few searches sooner than 15 seconds apart, I hope I dont get banned.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Anyone else having problems registering for netbux?
I keep getting e-mail or password invalid...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Sam said:


> Anyone else having problems registering for netbux?
> I keep getting e-mail or password invalid...
> [snapback]1007293[/snapback]​


i didnt have any problems with registration, do one of those resends or something


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> also i think fizzle should get some cred for bringin it up


Hey fizzle.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> > also i think fizzle should get some cred for bringin it up
> 
> 
> Hey fizzle.
> ...


yep, still waitin on that pm fizzly, or just post you gaw dam referal link here tough guy


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)




----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

can you do pay pup and netbux ?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

C.D. said:


> can you do pay pup and netbux ?
> [snapback]1007453[/snapback]​


http://netbux.org/?r=83417


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> wtf are you talking about?
> [snapback]1005379[/snapback]​


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

C.D. said:


> can you do pay pup and netbux ?
> [snapback]1007453[/snapback]​


im wondering the same thing...im doing both currently


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

yea you can do both. what's up with buying referals does that work? cause i just dont mention or link my referral link cause people usually think its a spam so i got no referrals.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol...im expecting 400 bux in referals alone this month...plus 50 of my own dollars

u should use ur referal link


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

hey kfizzly how many referals do you have?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> lol...im expecting 400 bux in referals alone this month...plus 50 of my own dollars
> 
> u should use ur referal link
> [snapback]1007647[/snapback]​


\

god damn.







im expecting like 60


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> god damn. im expecting like 60


How long did it take you to get that much and with how many referals?


----------



## oompalumpa61 (Dec 3, 2004)

what is the point of purchasing and unreffered user?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> hey kfizzly how many referals do you have?
> [snapback]1007652[/snapback]​


7 on paypup and 7 on netbux...14 total on both sites

u get basically 60 bux with 1 referal....u get paid every 15th of the month


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> what is the point of purchasing and unreffered user?


What ever they make with their searches is what you will make.ie if they make make $20 in a month with their searches thats what you get as the person who bought the referal.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> 7 on paypup and 7 on netbux...14 total on both sites
> 
> u get basically 60 bux with 1 referal....u get paid every 15th of the month


Dam only 14!!! I will eventually have 30 referals, I hope they maxout their searches everyday.


----------



## oompalumpa61 (Dec 3, 2004)

just remember that you have to build up 50$ before net bux will actually send money to your paypal account


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

For whoever does wanna join. http://netbux.org/?r=82624 Please be my referral...PLEASE!


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

I was gonna join pay-pup but before i did i wanted to know how they profited from me searching on there site so i emailed the guy. never got a response.

if someone tells me i'll be there referal.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Jebus said:


> I was gonna join pay-pup but before i did i wanted to know how they profited from me searching on there site so i emailed the guy. never got a response.
> 
> if someone tells me i'll be there referal.
> [snapback]1007805[/snapback]​


The money they get from advertising the search engines and other companies. Please join my netbux and/or paypup referal.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

rbp75 said:


> > what is the point of purchasing and unreffered user?
> 
> 
> What ever they make with their searches is what you will make.ie if they make make $20 in a month with their searches thats what you get as the person who bought the referal.
> [snapback]1007711[/snapback]​


I still don't understand that....


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

rbp75 said:


> > 7 on paypup and 7 on netbux...14 total on both sites
> >
> > u get basically 60 bux with 1 referal....u get paid every 15th of the month
> 
> ...


Dang!!! Where did you find all of the people that were willing to join?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

fizzle is a pusher


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

fizzle is man, he started this thread acting like he didnt know what he was doing then bam. he got everyone workin for him lol.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Jebus said:


> I was gonna join pay-pup but before i did i wanted to know how they profited from me searching on there site so i emailed the guy. never got a response.
> 
> if someone tells me i'll be there referal.
> [snapback]1007805[/snapback]​


When you do a search, ad banners show up when the search is submited. The owner gets money from the sponser of the banner every time it is viewed or clicked. Naturally he gets more from the sponcers per click than he has to pay out, or atleast thats the idea. From what I have read he is being flooded with e-mails so you probably wont get a responce anytime soon.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> fizzle is man, he started this thread acting like he didnt know what he was doing then bam. he got everyone workin for him lol.
> [snapback]1007821[/snapback]​


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

im just thinking this is only good for a couple months cuz i figured not many ppl will do this everyday for longer then that


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^o yea i know that from experience
> ...












back up,he's my bitch..


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> rbp75 said:
> 
> 
> > > 7 on paypup and 7 on netbux...14 total on both sites
> ...


You should join Taylor, make some money for the fish. NetBux


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

BigChuckP said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > rbp75 said:
> ...


I already joined under Fizzle's referral number. I'm sorry, if I knew you belonged to it I would've used your refferal. How do you get so many referrals? Any tips? It would be appreciated. Thanks.
~Taylor~


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey,
My Netbux stat page now says this:

May 1st, 2005
We are NO longer using PayPal for accepting payments on un-referred member purchases, advertising, etc. We are now using a much better merchant account with 2CO.com. This will not affect how you will be paid, though however we do plan on adding other payment options in the near future including other online payment processors, checks by mail and eventually ACH credit. Please note that un-referred member purchases are now $3.00 / each and for the next 15 days we will be auditing accounts that have reached at least $50 for payout. As it stands, there are over 150 people to be paid and over $15,000 earned. One member has earned over $1,000!

So does that mean that I have to abandon my PayPal account and get a 2CO.com account? That will really suck, because I just told a BUNCH of people to get a paypal account.








~Taylor~


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

...We are NO longer using PayPal for accepting payments on un-referred member purchases

that has nothing to do with u


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> ...We are NO longer using PayPal for accepting payments on un-referred member purchases
> 
> that has nothing to do with u
> [snapback]1008201[/snapback]​


Thank GOD!!!! I was about ready to get really







What I have planned to do with my money is save it onto my PayPal account, and then buy fish supplies on eBay. Make money for the fishies like BigChuckP suggested. I've never been able to purchase online merchandise before because I don't have a credit card, nor do my parents. Yes, we are old fashioned.







I only have 1 referal...








~Taylor~


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wtf...ur parents only use checks or something...or do they have bad credit


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> wtf...ur parents only use checks or something...or do they have bad credit
> [snapback]1008209[/snapback]​


No they just don't want one. Like I said we are OLD FASHIONED!!!







They use checks and cash.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

are u amesh or mormen


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i need referrals rofl. i have none


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> are u amesh or mormen
> [snapback]1008214[/snapback]​


Yup, I'm Amish. My computer runs on propane and I have propane generated equipment for my fish tanks as well.


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

say you made like $45 one month. since that clearly isn't $50 do they just start you back at 0 for the next month or does that money carry over to the next month where you get like 25 more dollars and they pay you $70?

sorry if that confuses some people i got kinda confused typing it.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

C.D. said:


> say you made like $45 one month. since that clearly isn't $50 do they just start you back at 0 for the next month or does that money carry over to the next month where you get like 25 more dollars and they pay you $70?
> 
> sorry if that confuses some people i got kinda confused typing it.
> [snapback]1008684[/snapback]​


When K_Fizzle first told me about it he said it will carry over to the next month.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

it rolls over to the next month


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> somebody click on my referal link and help a cripple make money from home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just made you 80 cents bitch. You're welcome.


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

if you join, refer me plz! http://netbux.org/?r=87826


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

i have a premeir account on paypal and i just found out that if you have a premeir or business account, they charge you 2.9% for every payment you receive.

im going to open a new personal account and i suggest everyone else does the same with their premeir accounts.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> MR.FREEZ said:
> 
> 
> > somebody click on my referal link and help a cripple make money from home
> ...


your my hero for today


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

C.D. said:


> i have a premeir account on paypal and i just found out that if you have a premeir or business account, they charge you 2.9% for every payment you receive.
> 
> im going to open a new personal account and i suggest everyone else does the same with their premeir accounts.
> [snapback]1011433[/snapback]​


Good thing I went with a Personal Account to begin with.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> C.D. said:
> 
> 
> > i have a premeir account on paypal and i just found out that if you have a premeir or business account, they charge you 2.9% for every payment you receive.
> ...


more options with the premeir account though 
paypal


----------

